# 98 Lincoln Navigator Subwoofer removal



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

Does anyone know how to remove this? I removed the panel and then removed the screws that secure the woofer but it still won't come off. I tried to pry and pull on it but it won't budge. The Woofer is loose and rotates but won't come off. Is there anything that is holding on to it from the inside of the enclosure? Does the whole enclosure have to be removed to get this woofer out. I've never had this much trouble reomving a speaker before. :angry:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, the entire enclosure must come out of the vehicle. After you get the enclosure out, there is a bolt on the backside of the enclosure that goes into the sub. Take that bolt out and the sub will come right out.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

Thanks! I found that out today when I took the enclosure out. A lot of work just to change out 1 speaker. :angry:


----------



## ghettomon (Mar 17, 2002)

Hey dusche maybe the magnet is sticking :0


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettomon_@Sep 15 2004, 05:08 PM
> *Hey dusche maybe the magnet is sticking :0
> [snapback]2219820[/snapback]​*


Hey dousche, try reading the thread. Magnets dont stick to plastic either.


----------

